# Airport Extreme (Gigabit) + Time Machine



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey all,

I've been reading that you can now use an external USB 2.0 harddrive attached to an Airport Extreme as a Time Machine backup. I know Apple doesn't officially support it but they did allow it with a firmware upgrade a year or two ago.

My question is that have anyone here been doing that and would this drive be any good:

WD Elements Desktop

The 2TB version is on sale at Best Buy till this Thursday for $99.99 ($20 off).


----------

